# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حصريا: عقيدة الإمام الشافعي المطلبي رحمه الله قيمة سنيّة (نفيسة)

## السكران التميمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أضع بين أيديكم أحبتي هذه المخطوطة النفيسة المهمة، وهي: (عقيدة الإمام الشافعي) رحمه الله.

وإنها لعقيدة صافية سنية تستحق التدريس والإعتناء.

فقط أحبتي الكرام لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم، فما أردنا إلا وجه الله تعالى.

ولي طلب آخر لا أهانكم الله: من أراد وضعها في منتدى آخر غير منتدى الألولكة فلا بأس، لكن غير مأمور يعزي للمنتدى هنا أنه مصدرها.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

جزيتم خيرا

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

أحسن الله إليك يا شيخنا التميمي ...واحسن عاقبتك في الأمور كلها, ...

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

بارك الله فيك أخي السكران التميمي

----------


## أبو عاتكة الإندونيسي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد العيسى

جزاك الله خيراً أخي السكران التميمي وبارك فيك.

----------


## السيوطى

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

بارَك الله فيك فضِيلة الشيخ (التميمي)، ونفَع الله بك، ما زلتَ تُتحِفنا بنوادِرك.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا أخانا الحبيب السكران التميمي ، ونشكرك على تخصيص مجلسك العلمي بهذه الهدية، أحسن الله إليك.

----------


## مصطفى المصرى

هل نسبة هذه الرسالة إلى الشافعي صحيحة؟
فيها عبارة يفهم منها التفويض !
فهو رحمه الله يقول : ((...هذا الحديث تسليماً بلا كيف ولا كشف عن معانيه وكذلك الأخبار الواردة في الصفات والتى صحت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فمن فسر هذه الأحاديث أو كيفها فقد خرج عن الطريق المستقيمة....))
فهذه النصوص وأشباهها يتبجح بها الأشاعرة بأن الشافعي وغيره كانوا على طريقتهم !

----------


## أبو عبد البر رشيد

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ أبو عاصم 
محبك في الله 
(ابتسامة)

----------


## الباحث المستفيد

فائدة في ترجمة ابن العشاري راوي عقيدة الامام الشافعي:
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في ترجمته في لسان الميزان : محمد بن علي بن الفتح أبو طالب العشاري شيخ صدوق معروف لكن ادخلوا عليه أشياء فحدث بها بسلامة باطن منها حديث موضوع في فضل ليلة عاشوراء ومنها عقيدة للشافعي ومنها قال حدثنا بن شاهين قال ثنا أبو بكر بن أبي داود قال ثنا شاذان قال ثنا سعيد بن الصلت قال ثنا هارون بن الجهم عن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه عن علي رضى الله تعالى عنه قال أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بسبعة فأمر عليا أن يضرب أعناقهم فهبط جبرائيل فقال لا تضرب عنق هذا قال لم قال لأنه حسن الخلق سمح الكف قال يا جبرائيل اشيء عنك أو عن ربك قال بل أمرني ربي بذلك هارون أيضا ليس بمعتمد العشاري حدثنا أحمد بن منصور البوشهري ثنا أبو بكر النجاد ثنا الحربي ثنا شريح بن النعمان ثنا بن أبي الزناد عن أبيه عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة رضى الله تعالى عنه مرفوعا صوموا يوم عاشوراء ووسعوا على أهاليكم فقد تاب الله فيه على آدم الى أن قال فمن صامه كله كان كفارة أربعين سنة واعطي ثواب ألف شهيد وكتب له أجر سبع سماوات الى أن قال وفيه خلق الله السماوات والأرض والعرش والقلم وأول يوم خلق عاشوراء فقبح الله من وضعه والعتب إنما هو على محدثي بغداد كيف تركوا العشاري يروي هذه الأباطيل وقال الخطيب كتبت عنه وكان ثقة صالحا مات سنة إحدى وخمسين وأربع مائة قلت ليس بحجة انتهى ومولده سنة ست وستين وثلاث مائة وعرف بالعشاري لأن جده كان خيرا زاهدا عالما صحبه بن بطة وابن حامد قال أبو الحسين بن الطيوري قال لي بعض أهل البادية نحن إذا قحطنا استسقينا بابن العشاري فنسقي قلت سمعنا مشيخته التي خرجها عن أصحاب البغوي وغير ذلك من حديث الصحيح والحديث المذكور أورده بن الجوزي في الموضوعات وأوله ان الله افترض على بني إسرائيل صوم يوم في السنة يوم عاشوراء وهو اليوم العاشر في المحرم مطولا فاختصر المؤلف منه قدر نصفه وقال بن الجوزي هذا حديث لا يشك عاقل في وضعه الى أن قال وكان مع الذي رواه نوع تغفل ولا أحسبه الا في المتأخرين وان كان يحيى بن معين تكلم في بن أبي الزناد وحكى في كلام غيره ثم قال فلعل بعض أهل الهوى أدخله في حديثه قلت وقد تقدم في ترجمة النجاد انه عمر بآخره وان الخطيب جوز ان يكون ادخل عليه شيء وهذا التجويز محتمل في حق العشاري أيضا وهو في حق بن أبي الزناد بعيد فقد وثقه مالك وعلق له البخاري بالجزم والعلم عند الله تعالى

----------


## اميرفوزى السلفى المصرى

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك.

----------


## ابو حمزة المصاحفى

اخي السكران اثلجت صدورنا بهذه الرسالة لكن نريد ما يثبت صحتها للامام حتى نلزم بها اهل البدع

----------


## السكران التميمي

أعتذر من الأحبة الكرام عن تأخري في الرد عليهم؛ وذلك لأشغال كثيرةٍ وظروفٍ قاهرةٍ منعتني من التواجد معكم.. فالحمد لله على كل حال.
أقول: عقيدة الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله ورضي عنه قد وقفت لها من رواية العشاري على ثلاثة طرق في مخطوطتين ومطبوعة مختلفات.
أما الطريق الأول: فهو الموجود في النسخة التي قمت أنا برفعها هنا من مصورات جامعة الملك سعود، وأما الطريق الثاني: فهو الموجود في النسخة المحفوظة في مركز ودود. وأما الطريق الثالث: فهو الذي ذكره بسنده الإمام الفراء في طبقات الحنابلة له (1/283).

*·      * رجال سند الطريق الأول كما ورد في الأصل:
(1) قال الشيخ الإمام الحافظ صدر الدين الياسوني.
(2) حدثنا لسان الأدب وحجة العرب بدر الدين محمد بن نجم الدين يحيى بن أبي الغنائم المعري الشافعي. (لم أتبينه)
(3) أخبرنا الشيخ الإمام العالم العامل القدوة الحافظ المفتي الخطيب الزاهد العارف البارع شيخ المشايخ فخر الأئمة تاج العلماء فخر الخطباء أبو العباس أحمد بن إبراهيم بن عمر بن الفرج الفاروثي الشافعي خطيب جامع دمشق. (ثقة فاضل)
(4) أخبرنا الشيخ الإمام بدر الدين أبو القاسم علي بن الحافظ أبي الفرج عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد بن الجوزي. (ثقة فاضل)
(5) أخبرنا أبو سعيد عبد الجبار بن يحيى بن هلال بن الأعرابي قراءة عليه. (ثقة فاضل)
(6) أخبرنا أبو العز أحمد بن عبد الله بن كادش العكبري. (مقبول)
(7) أخبرنا أبو طالب محمد بن الفتح العشاري. (ثقة فاضل)
(8) أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن عبد العزيز بن مردك البرذعي. (ثقة فاضل)
(9) أنبأنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم الرازي. (الإمام الحجة)
(10) أنبأنا يونس بن عبد الأعلى المقرئ. (ثقة حافظ فاضل)

*·      * رجال سند الطريق الثاني كما ورد في الأصل:
(1) أخبرنا الشيخ العالم المفيد شمس الدين أبو عبد الله محمد بن عثمان بن المحب بن داود اللؤلؤي... الشافعي (لم أتبينه) قراءةً عليه.
(2) أخبرنا الشيخ المسند الرحلة صلاح الدين أبو محمد عبد القادر بن إبراهيم بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن عبد الله الأرموي (صدوق من بيت علمٍ وفضلٍ وصلاحٍ وخير؛ لم يذكر إلا بخير) قراءة عليه وأنا أسمع.
(3) أخبرتنا أم عبد الله زينب بنت الكمال أحمد عبد الرحيم المقدسية (ثقة فاضلة صالحة) إجازةً إن لم يكن سماعاً.
(4) أخبرنا أبو جعفر محمد بن عبد الكريم بن السيّديّ (شيخ صدوقٌ جليل تفرد ابن النجار بغمزه) إجازةً عن الأشياخ:
(5) أبي الحسين عبد الحق بن عبد الخالق اليوسفي (ثقة فاضل)، وشهدة بنت أحمد الإبري (ثقة جليلة فاضلة)، والإمام أبي الفضل أحمد بن صالح بن شافع الجيلي (ثقة حافظ ثبت).
(*) قال ابن شافع: أخبرنا المشايخ:
(6) والدي أبو المعالي (ثقة فاضل)، وأبو الفضل محمد بن ناصر بن محمد البغدادي (ثقة ثبت)، وأبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن سعود بن أحمد بن عياش المقرئ (صدوقٌ خيرٌ  لم يذكر إلا بكل خير).
(*) قال ابن عياش:
(6) أخبرنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن عبد الله بن علي بن عبد الله الآبنوسي (الفقيه الثقة).

(*) قال _ أي الآبنوسي _ وأبو المعالي بن شافع، وابن ناصر، واليوسفي، وشهدة:
(7) أخبرنا أبو الحسين المبارك بن عبد الجبار بن الطيوري (ثقة ثبت فاضل).
قال الآبنوسي، وأبو المعالي بن شافع، وابن ناصر: سماعاً. وقال اليوسفي، وشهدة: إجازة.
(8) أخبرنا أبو طالب محمد بن علي بن الفتح العشاري الحربي.
(9) أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن عبد العزيز بن مردك البرديجي قراءةً عليه.
(10) أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم الرازي.
(11) حدثنا يونس بن عبد الأعلى المقرئ.

*·      * رجال سند الطريق الثالث كما ورد في المطبوع:
(1) قرأت على المبارك قلت له:
(2) أخبرك محمد بن علي بن الفتح.
(3) أخبرنا علي بن مردك.
(4) أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم.
(5) حدثنا يونس بن عبد الأعلى المصري

فهذه العقيدة من رواية أبي طالب محمد بن علي بن الفتح العشاري، عن أبي الحسن علي بن عبد العزيز بن مردك البرديجي البرذعي، عن أبي محمد عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم الرازي، عن يونس بن الأعلى المقرئ، عن الإمام الشافعي.. مما اشتهرت عنه وحملت.. وما علم عنه إلا خيرا، ثقة فاضل جليل القدر راويةٌ معروف مشهور.
قال ابن السوطي عنه: (ما علمت من حاله إلا خيرا). وقال السمعاني: (كان صالحا سديد السيرة مكثرا من الحديث). وقال ابن الخص: (كان ثقة صدوقا). وقال الخطيب وابن الجوزي وابن كثير: (كان ثقة ديناً صالحا). وقال السراج القارئ: (الشيخ الصالح). وقال الذهبي: (كان خيراً زاهداً عالماً فقيها واسع الرواية). وقال: (الشيخ الجليل الأمين).

تفرد الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله في (الميزان) فقط بالحمل عليه بلا وجهٍ ولا تدقيق، وقد جعل روايته لهذه العقيدة مما ألزق وأدخل عليه؛ فحدث بها عن سلامة باطن!!
وعندي أن هذا الكلام فيه نظرٌ ويفتقر إلى الدقة والمتانة، فلم يعرف عن ابن العشاري مثل هذا إطلاقاً؛ نعم قد يروي في قليلٍ من الأحيان أحاديث ضعيفة مشتملة على رواة واهين متروكين؛ لكن لم أر أو أقف على من قال فيه أنه أدخل عليه ما ليس له سوى الإمام الذهبي في الميزان فقط لا غير!!
فلذلك لما نقل هذا الكلام عنه الإمام ابن حجر في اللسان لم ينكره ولم يتبناه رحمه الله.. فليست المسألة بالأمر المعروف المتواتر المشهور عنه. فتأمل

فالصحيح أن هذه العقيدة من طريقه = هي عقيدة ثابتةٌ متصلة السند صحيحة السماع. وسيأتي مزيد بيان بإذن الله.
كيف وقد أثبتها للإمام رحمه الله ولم ينكرها جمعٌ غفير من الأئمة الأجلاء الفضلاء؛ فقد أثبتها:
- الإمام ابن جرير الطبري ت 310هـ.. نقل منها أجزاء بكاملها في كتابه (التبصير).
- الشيخ الإمام أبو يعلى الفراء ت 526هـ.. في (الطبقات).
- الشيخ يحيى بن إبراهيم السلماسي ت 550هـ.. في (منازل الأئمة الأربعة).
- الشيخ الإمام ابن قدامة المقدسي ت 620هـ.. في كتابيه (صفة العلو) و(ذم التأويل).
- شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ت 728هـ.. في (مجموع الفتاوى).
- الشيخ الإمام محمد بن أحمد الذهبي ت 748هـ.. في (السير)!!
- الشيخ الإمام محمد ابن قيم الجوزية ت 751هـ.. في (اجتماع الجيوش).
- الشيخ حمد بن ناصر بن معمر التميمي ت 1225هـ.. في (التحفة المدنية).
- الشيخ محمود شكري الآلوسي ت 1342هـ.. في (غاية الأماني).
- الشيخ محمد بن حسين الفقيه ت 1355هـ.. في (الكشف المبدي).
- الشيخ حافظ بن أحمد الحكمي ت 1377هـ.. في (معارج القبول).
ناهيك عن المعاصرين من العلماء الأفذاذ اللذين لم يتعرضوا لهذه العقيدة بشيء من الاعتراض والنقد!! فتأمل

فإذا عرفت صحة هذه العقيدة وسلامة نقلها وصحة سندها إلى الإمام أبو طالبٍ العشاري = فاعلم رحمك الله أنه لم يتفرد بها.. وهذا دليلٌ آخر قاطع يؤيد كلامي السابق حول صحة سند الإمام العشاري؛ وأن الأمر لا يعدو تسرعٌ وتعجلٌ وعدم تدقيقٍ من قبل الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى _ ولا يضره هذا بإذن الله _.
فهذه العقيدة أصلاً _ أو شيئاً منها؛ وذلك بحسب ما وصلنا _ قد أوردها راويها الأول بسنده هو وفي كتابه؛ فهذه العقيدة مما أودعها وروها الإمام أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم الرزي في كتابه الماتع (مناقب الإمام الشافعي وآدابه) بسنده رحمه الله.
بل قد تابع راوي الكتاب _ وهو الشيخ الفاضل الثقة أبو محمد الحسن بن علي بن محمد الجوهري الشيرازي البغدادي؛ تابع _ الإمام العشاري في الرواية عن ابن مردك رحمه الله.
فإن كتاب (مناقب الإمام الشافعي وآدابه) يرويه: الشيخ أبو محمد سعيد بن أحمد بن محمد الشيرازي قراءةً عليه؛ قال: أخبرنا الشيخ أبو محمد الحسن بن علي بن محمد الجوهري؛ قال: أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن عبد العزيز بن مردك قراءةً عليه؛ قال: أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم الرازي.
قال الشيخ محمد الحمود النجدي في كتابه (النهج الأسمى في شرح أسماء الله الحسنى): أخرج ابن أبي حاتم في (آداب الشافعي) بإسناد صحيح عن الإمام الشافعي.. فذكر أول هذه العقيدة.

بل سأوصلك إلى ما هو أقرب من متابعة العشاري غيره؛ _ وهو ما يؤيد بشدةٍ صحة نسبة هذه العقيدة للإمام الشافعي؛ وتواترها عنه _ فقد توبع الإمام ابن مردك نفسه في الرواية عن ابن أبي حاتم لهذه العقيدة.. بل قد أورد هذه المتابعة الإمام الذهبي نفسه مثبتاً لها كما في (سير أعلام النبلاء)؛ حيث قال:
(وقال شيخ الإسلام علي بن أحمد بن يوسف الهكاري في كتاب (عقيدة الشافعي) له: أخبرنا أبو يعلى الخليل بن عبد الله الحافظ، أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن علقمة الأبهري، حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم، حدثنا يونس بن عبد الأعلى، سمعت أبا عبد الله الشافعي يقول _ وقد سئل عن صفات الله تعالى وما يؤمن به _ فقال: لله أسماء وصفات، جاء بها كتابه، وأخبر بها نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته، لا يسع أحدا قامت عليه الحجة ردها... ).
فهل بعد هذا كله شكٌ في نسبتها للإمام رحمه الله ورضي عنه؟!!

والأظهر عندي جداً أن الإمام الذهبي لما أن شكك في نسبة عقيدة الشافعي له من طريق العشاري = أنه لم يقصد هذه العقيدة التي بين أيدينا؛ وإنما قصد عقيدة أو وصية أخرى منسوبةٌ إليه غير هذه؛ فقد قال في السير: (وكذا وصية الشافعي من رواية الحسين بن هشام البلدي غير صحيحة).. فالله أعلم.

فعليك بهذا البيان والتحليل؛ فلن تجده في غير هذا الموضع ولله الحمد.
وما يوجد في العقيدة من بعض العبارات التي قد يتوهم البعض عدم سلامتها فثق أن لها مخرجاً وتفسيراً صحيحاً. والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> هل نسبة هذه الرسالة إلى الشافعي صحيحة؟
> فيها عبارة يفهم منها التفويض !
> فهو رحمه الله يقول : ((...هذا الحديث تسليماً بلا كيف ولا كشف عن معانيه وكذلك الأخبار الواردة في الصفات والتى صحت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فمن فسر هذه الأحاديث أو كيفها فقد خرج عن الطريق المستقيمة....))
> فهذه النصوص وأشباهها يتبجح بها الأشاعرة بأن الشافعي وغيره كانوا على طريقتهم !


رددت على ما ذكره الأخ مصطفى وفقه الله بهذا الرد في مواقع أخرى أنقله هنا مختصراً:
اعلم أخي الكريم أن التفويض المذموم هو تفويض الأشاعرة ومفوضة الأشاعرة يثبتون الصفات السبع بالعقل ويردون بقيتها بحجة أن التأويل لا يعلمه إلا الله ..
ومذهب السلف لم يكن كذلك ولم يقل أحدهم نثبت صفات ما بالعقل ونرد بقيتها لعدم العلم بها ..
فإطلاق لفظ ( التفويض) على كل من قال ( أمروها كما جاءت ) وأمثالها كعبارة (لا كيف ولا معنى) أو (ولا نفسرها) أو (وتفسيرها تلاوتها) ....أو ((...هذا الحديث تسليماً بلا كيف ولا كشف عن معانيه وكذلك الأخبار الواردة في الصفات والتى صحت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فمن فسر هذه الأحاديث أو كيفها فقد خرج عن الطريق المستقيمة....))
فإطلاق لفظ ( التفويض) عليها  إطلاق لا يصح ..
لأن ما قالوه ليس جهلاً منهم بالمعني كما يحاول المخالف إلزامك بهذا وإنما وقوفاً على ما أوقفهم الله تعالى عليه دون زيادة أو تكلف تأويل ..
فكل إنسان يجب عليه أن يقف على ما وقف عليه الصحابة ..
نحن نتكلم عن مغيبات وهذا سر الإيمان بها ..
أن نعلم الشيء ولا نتحراه ولا نجزم فيه بشيء بحسب عقولنا أو قوانينا أو اللغة التى وضعت لبيان المحسوسات ..
فالله تعالى علواً كبيراً لا نقول في شيء استأثر بعلمه عنده إلا ما قصه لنا في كتابه ولا نخوض فيه ولا نقطع بشيء دون شيء إلا ما وضح القطع فيه ولا نقول ذلك مجاز وذاك حقيقة ولا نقول بشيء برأينا بل كله حق والذين يخوضون أكثر من ذلك حقهم أن يحضروا ويضربوا بالجريد والنعال حتى يتوبوا من التقول على الله تعالى ويخرج إبليس من صماخهم .. 
ووالله صار هذا المبحث بيد الصبيان وكل من قرأ هنا أو هناك شيئاً نسخه ولصقه وتكلم في أخطر موضوعات العقيدة وفي ذات الله بكلام غير المعصومين  وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .

----------


## العبيد

ملف بدف مع نسخة أخرى من مركز ودود

----------


## خالد أبي عاصم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يقول الأخ : أبو محمد الطنطاوي وهو يرد على مصطفى المصري: [اعلم أخي الكريم أن التفويض المذموم هو تفويض الأشاعرة ومفوضة الأشاعرة يثبتون الصفات السبع بالعقل ويردون بقيتها بحجة أن التأويل لا يعلمه إلا الله ..
ومذهب السلف لم يكن كذلك ولم يقل أحدهم نثبت صفات ما بالعقل ونرد بقيتها لعدم العلم بها ..
فإطلاق لفظ ( التفويض) على كل من قال ( أمروها كما جاءت ) وأمثالها كعبارة (لا كيف ولا معنى) أو (ولا نفسرها) أو (وتفسيرها تلاوتها) ....أو ((...هذا الحديث تسليماً بلا كيف ولا كشف عن معانيه وكذلك الأخبار الواردة في الصفات والتى صحت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فمن فسر هذه الأحاديث أو كيفها فقد خرج عن الطريق المستقيمة....))
فإطلاق لفظ ( التفويض) عليها إطلاق لا يصح ..]وهذا الكلام وقع فيه أكثر من خطأ:
الأول: قوله: [اعلم أخي الكريم أن التفويض المذموم هو تفويض الأشاعرة ومفوضة الأشاعرة يثبتون الصفات السبع بالعقل ويردون بقيتها]
اعلم أنت أخي رحمك أن التفويض المذموم ليس هو إثبات الصفات السبع فقط, أو حتى تأويل (تحريف) النصوص عن مدلولها فإن هؤلاء قسم من أقسام المنحرفين عن الصواب وهم أهل التأويل).
وهناك قسم آخر -وهو الذي ذكره الأخ مصطفى- وهم (أهل التجهيل) وهم الذين لم يستطيعوا رد النصوص أو صرفها عن ظواهرها فيقولون: نثبتها لفظها ونفوض المعنى.
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
وأما المنحرفون عن طريقهم فهم ثلاث طوائف: أهل التخييل, وأهل التأويل, وأهل التجهيل.
فأهل التخييل: هم المتفلسفة ومن سلك سبيلهم من متكلم ومتصوف ومتفقه فانهم يقولون أن ما ذكره الرسول من أمر الايمان بالله واليوم الآخر إنما هو تخييل للحقائق لينتفع به الجمهور, لا أنه بين به الحق ولا هدى به الخلق ولا أوضح به الحقائق......
وأما أهل التأويل: فيقولون أن النصوص الواردة في الصفات لم يقصد بها الرسول أن يعتقد الناس الباطل, ولكن قصد بها معاني ولم يبين لهم تلك المعاني ولا دلهم عليها, ولكن أراد أن ينظروا فيعرفوا الحق بعقولهم ثم يجتهدوا في صرف تلك النصوص عن مدلولها ومقصوده امتحانهم وتكليفهم وإتعاب أذهانهم وعقولهم في أن يصرفوا كلامه عن مدلوله ومقتضاه ويعرف الحق من غير جهته, وهذا قول المتكلمة والجهمية والمعتزلة ومن دخل معهم في شيء من ذلك...........
وأما الصنف الثالث وهم (أهل التجهيل) فهم كثير من المنتسبين إلى السنة واتباع السلف يقولون: أن الرسول لم يعرف معاني ما أنزل الله إليه من آيات الصفات, ولا جبريل يعرف معانى الآيات, ولا السابقون الأولون عرفوا ذلك.
وكذلك قولهم في أحاديث الصفات أن معناها لا يعلمه الا الله, مع أن الرسول تكلم بها ابتداءً, فعلى قولهم تكلم بكلام لا يعرف معناه, وهؤلاء يظنون أنهم اتبعوا قوله تعالى {وما يعلم تأويله إلا الله} فإنه وقف أكثر السلف على قوله {وما يعلم تأويله إلا الله} وهو وقف صحيح, لكن لم يفرقوا بين معنى الكلام وتفسيره, وبين التأويل الذي انفرد الله تعالى بعلمه, وظنوا أن التأويل المذكور في كلام الله تعالى هو التأويل المذكور في كلام المتأخرين, وغلطوا في ذلك. "مجموع الفتاوى" (5/31 - 35).
وقال ابن تيمة رحمه الله:
فإن معرفة مراد الرسول ومراد الصحابة هو أصل العلم وينبوع الهدى, وإلا فكثير ممن يذكر مذهب السلف ويحكيه لا يكون له خبرة بشيء من هذا الباب كما يظنون أن مذهب السلف في آيات الصفات وأحاديثها أنه لا يفهم أحد معانيها لا الرسول ولا غيره, ويظنون أن هذا معنى قوله {لا يعلم تأويله الا الله} مع نصرهم للوقف على ذلك, فيجعلون مضمون مذهب السلف أن الرسول بلغ قرآناً لا يفهم معناه, بل تكلم بأحاديث الصفات وهو لا يفهم معناها, وأن جبريل كذلك, وأن الصحابة والتابعين كذلك, وهذا ضلال عظيم وهو أحد أنواع الضلال في كلام الله والرسول ظن أهل التخييل, وظن أهل التحريف والتبديل, وظن أهل التجهيل. "مجموع الفتاوى" (5/413 - 414).
وقال أيضاً:
وأهل التحريف والتأويل الذين يؤلون كلامهم على ما يخالف مرادهم ويزعمون أنهم أرادوا ذلك المعنى, مع أنه ليس في كلامهم ما يدل على إرادة ذلك المعنى, بل كلامهم يدل على إرادة خلافه.
وأهل التجهيل الذين يقولون ذلك الكلام ليس له معنى يعلمه الرسل ولا غيره, وإنما يعلمه الله وحده, وهذان القولان يقول بكل منها طوائف معظمين للرسل وقد تبين فسادهما في غير هذا الموضع. "الجواب الصحيح" (6/520).
فعلم من هذا أن أهل البدع لا يؤولون النصوص فقط, بل منهم قسم آخر وهم الذين يفوضون المعاني, يثبتون النص ويقولون نفوض معناه لأنه لا يعلمه إلا الله.
وإليك أخي بعض أقوالهم في هذا الباب حتى يستبين الأمر
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: 
وقال أبو المعالي الجويني في الرسالة النظامية في الأركان الإسلامية ذهب أئمة السلف إلى الانكفاف عن التأويل وإجراء الظواهر على مواردها وتفويض معانيها إلى الرب تعالى ....... "إعلام الموقعين" (4/246).
وقال أبو حامد الغزالي: الصواب للخلف سلوك مسلك السلف في الإيمان المرسل والتصديق المجمل, وما قاله الله ورسوله بلا بحث وتفتيش. "إعلام الموقعين" (4/247).
قال ابن القيم: وقد اتفقت الأئمة الأربعة على ذم الكلام وأهله, وكلام الإمام الشافعي ومذهبه فيهم معروف عند جميع أصحابه وهو أنهم يضربون ويطاف بهم في قبائلهم وعشائرهم هذا جزاء من ترك الكتاب والسنة وأقبل على الكلام.
الأمر الثاني :
قول الطنطاوي [نحن نتكلم عن مغيبات وهذا سر الإيمان بها أن نعلم الشيء ولا نتحراه ولا نجزمفيه بشيء بحسب عقولنا أو قوانينا أو اللغة التي وضعت لبيان المحسوسات ..]
فقولك [ولا نجزمفيه بشيء بحسب عقولنا أو قوانينا أو اللغة التي وضعت لبيان المحسوسات ..] إن كنت تعي هذا الكلام فيخشى أنك ستقع فيما وقع فيه أهل التجهيل ويكون حاصل الدين عندك أنك لا تكاد تجزم بشيء من الدين لا عقيدة ولا أحكام كأن تقرأ النصوص ولا نجزم بشيء مما أثبتته.
فقولك [أو اللغة التي وضعت لبيان المحسوسات] 
أقول لك: وهل فهمنا الدين جملةً وتفصيلاً إلا بمقتضى اللغة, وهل خاطب الله تعالى نبيه إلا باللغة التي يفهمها, وهل خاطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه إلا بهذه اللغة التي يفهمونها, ألم يقل الله تبارك وتعالى { وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا بلسان قومه ليبين لهم }
فعليك أخي الطنطاوي أن تعلم قبل أن تكتب حتى لا تقع فيما تنكره أنت على غيرك بقولك [ووالله صار هذا المبحث بيد الصبيان وكل من قرأ هنا أو هناك شيئاً نسخه ولصقه وتكلمفي أخطر موضوعات العقيدة وفي ذات الله بكلام غير المعصومين وإنا لله وإنا إليهراجعون].
وفي الختام نقول كما قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: والله يهدينا وسائر إخواننا إلى صراطه المستقيم, صراط الذين أنعم عليهم من النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقاً.

----------


## أسد الدين سالم

> .أقول: عقيدة الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله ورضي عنه قد وقفت لها من رواية العشاري على ثلاثة طرق في مخطوطتين ومطبوعة مختلفات..


فكل هذه الطرق ضعيفة بضعفه ، فأستاذه الهكاري كذاب في العقيدة ، و تلميذه ابن كادش كذاب في العقيدة ، و العشاري أدخلوا عليه أشياء فحدث بها ومنها كما قال الذهبي هذه العقيدة، على ما سأبينه، و الذهبي أعلم مني و منك. وما أتيت به فيما بعد فهو تخمينات يدل الدليل على خلافها. 

ثم لم تعرف هذه العقيدة إلا عند الحنابلة ، وكثير منهم معروفون باللعب و التحريف في كتب العقائد خاصة . و لم تعرف هذه العقيدة عن أحد من الشافعية أتباعه و تلاميذه . 
بل فيها اتباع للمتشابه الذي نهى الله عنه و نهى عنه رسوله و السلف الصالحين وأمروا بإمراره إمرار تنزيه لا إمرار تكييف. 
وفيها أنها تخالف طريقة القرآن في الحديث عن صفات الله ، فطريقة القرآن في الإخبار عن الصفات هي الحديث عن وجوده تعالى وقيوميته وحياته قدرته وعلمه و ملكه و إحاطة سمعه و بصره للأشياء و تدبيره و إرادته و مشيئته و تقديره و تصريف الأمور و التخليق و الترزيق و الإحياء و الإماتة و الإيجاد و الإعدام....إلخ ، و وحدانيته في ذلك كله و تفرده به.... إلخ من صفات الكمال... 
قال الذهبي في الميزان ، و أقره ابن حجر في اللسان : ((محمد بن على بن الفتح، أبو طالب العشارى.
شيخ صدوق معروف، لكن أدخلوا عليه أشياء فحدث بها بسلامة باطن، منها حديث موضوع في فضل ليلة عاشوراء.ومنها عقيدة للشافعي.)) انتهى كلام الذهبي ، ونكل أمر الباطن إلى إلى الله فهو أعلم به. 





> أما الطريق الأول: فهو الموجود في النسخة التي قمت أنا برفعها هنا من مصورات جامعة الملك سعود، وأما الطريق الثاني: فهو الموجود في النسخة المحفوظة في مركز ودود. وأما الطريق الثالث: فهو الذي ذكره بسنده الإمام الفراء في طبقات الحنابلة له (1/283).
> 
> · رجال سند الطريق الأول كما ورد في الأصل 
> (1) قال الشيخ الإمام الحافظ صدر الدين الياسوني.
> (2) حدثنا لسان الأدب وحجة العرب بدر الدين محمد بن نجم الدين يحيى بن أبي الغنائم المعري الشافعي. (لم أتبينه)
> (3) أخبرنا الشيخ الإمام العالم العامل القدوة الحافظ المفتي الخطيب الزاهد العارف البارع شيخ المشايخ فخر الأئمة تاج العلماء فخر الخطباء أبو العباس أحمد بن إبراهيم بن عمر بن الفرج الفاروثي الشافعي خطيب جامع دمشق. (ثقة فاضل)
> (4) أخبرنا الشيخ الإمام بدر الدين أبو القاسم علي بن الحافظ أبي الفرج عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد بن الجوزي. (ثقة فاضل)
> (5) أخبرنا أبو سعيد عبد الجبار بن يحيى بن هلال بن الأعرابي قراءة عليه. (ثقة فاضل)
> (6) أخبرنا أبو العز أحمد بن عبد الله بن كادش العكبري. (مقبول) ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


الأسانيد فيها مجاهيل كما ترون و هو ليس بذاك حتى نثبت به أصولا للدين. مع أن فيها العشاري وهو يسقط الكتاب. 




> ]_·_ _رجال سند الطريق الثالث كما ورد في المطبوع_
> _(1) قرأت على المبارك قلت له:_ 
> _(2) أخبرك محمد بن علي بن الفتح._ 
> _(3) أخبرنا علي بن مردك._ 
> _(4) أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم._
> _(5) حدثنا يونس بن عبد الأعلى المصري_


(( محمد بن علي بن الفتح )) هو نفسه العشاري المتهم ، فالأسانيد الثلاثة تدور عليه، فتنبه . 




> .. مما اشتهرت عنه وحملت.. وما علم عنه إلا خيرا، ثقة فاضل جليل القدر راويةٌ معروف مشهور


الكل يعرف جيدا أن هذا ليس أسلوبا علميا للمحدثين في التصحيح و التضعيف ، الأسلوب العلمي هنا - لمعرفة سبب انتشارها - هو البحث عن أحوال السند و طبيعة المتن ، فلو قلنا سبب انتشارها هو سبب انتشارها لزم الدور ، وهو باطل. فلا بد أن يتركز البحث في الأسانيد.

ثم إننا لا نشك في أنه كذاب أو يروي الأباطيل تعمدا - مع أن الذهبي أثبته بالدليل- ولكن حتى و إن قيل عن محدث إنه فاضل أو ثقة فهذا لا يعني تنزيهه عن الخطأ أو السهو . 

و هذا الأسلوب في تصحيح العقائد يذكرني بتعليق ابن القيم على حديث ألفاظه منكرة وهو: ((فأصبح ربُّك عزَّ وجلَّ يطيفُ في الأرض، وخلَتْ عليه البلاد )) فقال : ((هذا حديث كبير جليل، تنادي جلالتُه وفخامتُه وعظمتُه على أنه قد خَرَج من مشكاة النبوة )) قتامل!!








> تفرد الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله في (الميزان) فقط بالحمل عليه بلا وجهٍ ولا تدقيق، وقد جعل روايته لهذه العقيدة مما ألزق وأدخل عليه؛ فحدث بها عن سلامة باطن!!- 
> 
> وعندي أن هذا الكلام فيه نظرٌ ويفتقر إلى الدقة والمتانة، فلم يعرف عن ابن العشاري مثل هذا إطلاقاً؛ نعم قد يروي في قليلٍ من الأحيان أحاديث ضعيفة مشتملة على رواة واهين متروكين؛ لكن لم أر أو أقف على من قال فيه أنه أدخل عليه ما ليس له سوى الإمام الذهبي في الميزان فقط لا غير


 

اتق الله ياشيخ !! الأمر ليس بهذه البساطة ! (فلم يعرف عن ابن العشاري مثل هذا إطلاقاً) !! بل عرف ؛ لأن الذهبي قدم تعليلا لنقده إياه فقال:

(( العشارى: حدثنا أحمد بن منصور البوشرى ، حدثنا أبو بكر النجاد، حدثنا الحربى، حدثنا سريج بن النعمان، حدثنا ابن أبي الزناد، عن أبيه، عن الاعرج، عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا: صوموا عاشوراء ووسعوا على أهاليكم، فقد تاب الله فيه على آدم ...إلى أن قال: فمن صامه كان كفارة أربعين سنة، وأعطى ثواب ألف شهيد، وكتب له أجر سبع سموات...إلى أن قال: وفيه خلق الله السموات والارض، والعرش والقلم، وأول يوم خلق يوم عاشوراء. 
فقبح الله من وضعه، والعتب إنما هو على محدثي بغداد كيف تركوا العشارى يروى هذه الاباطيل.)) انتهى كلام الذهبي ، 
ثم قال في آخر ترجمته : ((وقال الخطيب : كتبت عنه، وكان ثقة صالحا.
مات سنة إحدى وخمسين وأربعمائة.
قلت: ليس بحجة.)) نتهى كلام الذهبي.
و قد تقدم تصريح الذهبي بأن الرسالة موضوعة، وقد حدّث بها العشاريُ.












> فإذا عرفت صحة هذه العقيدة وسلامة نقلها وصحة سندها إلى الإمام أبو طالبٍ العشاري = فاعلم رحمك الله أنه لم يتفرد بها.. _وهذا دليلٌ آخر قاطع يؤيد كلامي_ السابق حول صحة سند الإمام العشاري؛ وأن الأمر لا يعدو تسرعٌ وتعجلٌ وعدم تدقيقٍ من قبل الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى _ ولا يضره هذا بإذن الله




و أنت أيضا هذا تسرع و تعجل في اعتقادك لشيء مشكوك فيه ، و لا يضرك هذا بإذن الله، ولا يضر الأمة لو تلقت عقيدتها من مصادر ظنية !! 





> فهذه العقيدة أصلاً _ أو شيئاً منها؛ وذلك بحسب ما وصلنا _ قد أوردها راويها الأول بسنده هو وفي كتابه؛ 
> 
> 
> فهذه العقيدة مما أودعها وروها الإمام أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم الرزي في كتابه الماتع (مناقب الإمام الشافعي وآدابه) بسنده رحمه الله


 

** أين رواها أبو حاتم في مناقب الشافعي ؟؟ فقد قرأت مناقب الشافعي له فلم أجدها فيه !!أرجو أن تحيلني على طبعة جيدة لأنني تفقدته صفحة صفحة فلم أجد شيئا من هذا ، عندي طبعة دار الكتب العلمية وطبعاتها معروفة بالسقط.


ثم ماهاذا الاختلاف ؟ أنت قلت (شيئا منها ) و قلت : ( فذكر أول هذه العقيدة) فكيف تنسب له العقيدة بأكملها و أنت تقول "شيئا منها" أو "أولها" ؟؟ لأن هناك فرقا كبيرا بين أن يكون بعضها ثابت و بين أو أن تكون كلها ثابتة.


بل وجدت وصية الشافعي بإسناد صحيح في مناقبه من تأليف البيهقي 2\288 ط أحمد صقر , لا يوجد فيها شيء مما في هذه العقيدة ، وقال البيهقي بعدها: (( ولم يغير وصيته هذه )) فهذا دليل على أن كل وصية بخلاف هذه الوصية التي رواها البيهقي في مناقب الشافعي إنما هي كذب على الإمام. أولها : (( أنه يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له و أن محمدا عبده و رسوله ، صلى الله عليه و سلم ، لم يزل يدين بذلك و به يدين حتى يتوفاه الله تعالى و يبعثه عليه إن شاء الله تعالى، و أنه يوصي نفسه و جماعة من سمع وصيته بإحلال ما أحل الله تبارك و تعالى في كتابه ثم على لسان نبيه ، صلى الله عليه و سلم ، و تحريم ما حرم الله في الكتاب ثم في السنة ولا يجاوزون من ذلك إلى غيره ، فإن مجاوزته ترك فرض الله ، و ترك ما خالف الكتاب و السنة وهما من المحدثات ....)) إلى أن قال : (( ولم يغير وصيته هذه ))





> *بل سأوصلك إلى ما هو أقرب من متابعة العشاري غيره؛ _ وهو ما يؤيد بشدةٍ صحة نسبة هذه العقيدة للإمام الشافعي؛* *وتواترها عنه** _ فقد توبع الإمام ابن مردك نفسه في الرواية عن ابن أبي حاتم لهذه العقيدة**..* *بل قد أورد هذه المتابعة الإمام الذهبي نفسه مثبتاً لها كما في (سير أعلام النبلاء)؛ حيث قال:*
> *(**وقال شيخ الإسلام علي بن أحمد بن يوسف الهكاري** في كتاب (عقيدة الشافعي) له: أخبرنا أبو يعلى الخليل بن عبد الله الحافظ، أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن علقمة الأبهري، حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم، حدثنا يونس بن عبد الأعلى، سمعت أبا عبد الله الشافعي يقول _ وقد سئل عن صفات الله تعالى وما يؤمن به _ فقال: لله أسماء وصفات، جاء بها كتابه، وأخبر بها نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته، لا يسع أحدا قامت عليه الحجة ردها... ).*
> 
> 
> 
> *فهل بعد هذا كله شكٌ في نسبتها للإمام رحمه الله ورضي عنه؟*



*أولا :أخي الحبيب ، هل تعرف معنى التواتر؟؟*

*ثانيا: شيخ الإسلام الهكاري هذا :*


*قال عنه ابن حجر في اللسان :*

*((**علي بن أحمد شيخ الإسلام أبو الحسن الهكاري.*
*روى عن عبد الله بن نطيف وقال أبو القاسم بن عساكر: لم يكن موثوقاً به.*
*وقال ابن النجار: "متهم بوضع الحديث وتركيب الأسانيد قاله في ترجمة عبد السلام بن محمد انتهى وكان المؤلف**[ يعني الذهبي] ما رأى ترجمته في تاريخ ابن النجار**)) إلى أن قال : ((**وحدث بالكثير انتقد عليه* *وكان الغالب على حديثه الغرائب والمنكرات وفي حديثه أشياء موضوعة** ورأيت بخط بعض أصحاب الحديث* *أنه كان يضع الحديث بأصبهان** وقال أبو نصر اليونارتي: لم يرضه الشيخ أبو بكر بن الخاضبة** ))*





*ثالثا: هذه العقيدة التي جاء بها الذهبي هنا ليست كاللتي في المخطوطين و طبقات الفراء, بل هي جزء منهما، ليست إلا المقدمة مما في المخطوطات مع اختصار شديد، وهذه هي كاملة كما في السير حتى يتسنى للقارئ النقد و الحكم : ((**وكذا وصية الشافعي من رواية الحسين بن هشام البلدي غير صحيحة .**وقال شيخ الاسلام علي بن أحمد بن يوسف الهكاري في كتاب " عقيدة الشافعي " له: أخبرنا أبو يعلى الخليل بن عبدالله الحافظ، أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن علقمة الابهري، حدثنا عبدالرحمن بن أبي حاتم، حدثنا يونس بن عبدالاعلى، سمعت أبا عبدالله الشافعي يقول - وقد سئل عن صفات الله تعالى وما يؤمن به - فقال: لله أسماء وصفات جاء بها كتابه، وأخبر بها نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته، لا يسع أحدا قامت عليه الحجة ردها، لان القرآن نزل بها، وصح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم القول بها، فإن خالف ذلك بعد ثبوت الحجة عليه، فهو كافر، فأما قبل ثبوت الحجة، فمعذور بالجهل، لان علم ذلك لا يدرك بالعقل، ولا بالروية والفكر، ولا نكفر بالجهل بها أحدا إلا بعد انتهاء الخبر إليه بها، ونثبت هذه الصفات، وننفي عنها التشبيه، كما نفاه عن نفسه، فقال: (ليس كمثله شئ وهو السميع البصير)* *)) اهــ من السير. وهي أيضا رواية المقدسي في الكتاب المنسوب إليه باسم العلو تحقيق البدر ص123.*

*هنا ينص الذهبي على أن الوصية برواية البلدي غير صحيحة. لماذا ؟ لأن البيهقي روى وصية الشافعي - كما قلت قبلا – في المناقب ، ثم قال :* *(( ولم يغير و صيته هذه**)) اهـ* 

*و بما أن رواية البلدي في سندها انقطاع بين أبي شعيب المجهول و أبي ثور اللذان لم يسمعا من الشافعي، و بما أن هذه الرواية تخالف رواية البيهقي الناصعة التي لا يوجد فيها شيء مما في وصية البلدي، فقد بين الذهبي زيفها.*
*أما بالنسبة للعقيدة برواية الهكاري فهذه العقيدة و إن كان ما فيها صحيح المعاني بخلاف تلك المخطوطة إلا أن إسنادها فيه الهكاري الكذاب. و الذهبي لم يعلق عليها هنا في السير ، بل علق عليها في العلو فقال في طبقة الشافعي و أحمد : ((**روى شيخ الإسلام أبو الحسن* *الهكاري** والحافظ أبو محمد المقدسي* *بإسنادهم إلى أبي ثور وأبي شعيب** كلاهما عن الإمام محمد بن إدريس الشافعي* *ناصر الحديث رحمه الله تعالى قال: القول في السنة التي أنا عليها ورأيت عليها الذين رأيتهم مثل سفيان ومالك وغيرهما الإقرار بشهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله وأن الله على عرشه في سمائه يقرب من خلقه كيف شاء وينزل إلى السماء الدنيا كيف شاء وذكر سائر الإعتقاد* *.*
*وبإسناد لا أعرفه عن الحسين بن هشام البلدي** قال: هذه وصية الشافعي: أنه يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله فذكر الوصية بطولها وفيها القرآن غير مخلوق وأن الله يرى في الآخرة عيانا ويسمعون كلامه وأنه تعالى فوق العرش.*
*إسنادهما واه**)) انتهى كلام الذهبي كما في العلو.*
*أبو شعيب مجهول ، عداك عن الهكاري الكاذب.*
*و تأمل قول الذهبي في العقيديتين : (( إسنادهما )) يعني في عقيدة البلدي و عقيدة الهكاري التي هي مطابقة لرواية العشاري.*
*و مخطوطة مركز ودود[وهي التي أقصد بقولي برواية العشاري] فيها اللؤلؤي مجهول عداك عن العشاري الذي يدور عليه السند..*











> والأظهر عندي جداً أن الإمام الذهبي لما أن شكك في نسبة عقيدة الشافعي له من طريق العشاري = أنه لم يقصد هذه العقيدة التي بين أيدينا؛ وإنما قصد عقيدة أو وصية أخرى منسوبةٌ إليه غير هذه؛ فقد قال في السير: (وكذا وصية الشافعي من رواية الحسين بن هشام البلدي غير صحيحة).. فالله أعلم.





*بل قصدها بقوله : ((**،* *لكن أدخلوا عليه أشياء فحدث بها** بسلامة باطن، منها حديث موضوع في فضل ليلة عاشوراء.* *ومنها عقيدة للشافعي.**ومنها عقيدة للشافعي**))**اهـ*


*قال الذهبي في السير في ترجمة جعفر بن زيد : ((**قلت: له[لأبي زيد] كتاب " البرهان " في السنة، سمعناه، وعليه فيه مآخذ رحمه الله.**أخبرنا ابن مؤمن، أخبرنا الحسين بن أبي بكر، أخبرنا جعفر بن زيد، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبيدالله العكبري، أخبرنا أبو طالب الحربي، أخبرنا ابن مردك، أخبرنا عبدالرحمن بن أبي حاتم، حدثنا يونس، سمعت الشافعي يقول: نثبت هذه الصفات التي جاء بها القرآن ووردت بها السنة، وننفي التشبيه عنه كما نفي عن نفسه، فقال: (ليس كمثله شئ)* *))اهـ* 

*لاحظ هذا الاختصار ، فقد تكون هذه العبارة الموجزة هي الأصل ثم حرفها بعض المحرفين الذين تعودوا على اللعب بدين المسلمين ممن عرف عنهم ذلك فزاد عليها الزيادة الموجودة في المخطوط ، فاشمأز الإمام الذهبي منها فقال فيها ما قال.*


*ثم هذه المخطوطة التي رفعتها فيها (( لخبطة )) فليست عقيدة واحدة بل عقيدتان ، الأولى مسندة يرويها ابن كادش عن العشاري ، و تتبعها الثانية بعد فراغ صفحة بيضاء بدون إسناد. ولو كان لدي وقت لرفعت الصور للبيان.*

----------


## السكران التميمي

> فكل هذه الطرق ضعيفة بضعفه ، فأستاذه الهكاري كذاب في العقيدة ، و تلميذه ابن كادش كذاب في العقيدة ، و العشاري أدخلوا عليه أشياء فحدث بها ومنها كما قال الذهبي هذه العقيدة، على ما سأبينه، و الذهبي أعلم مني و منك. وما أتيت به فيما بعد فهو تخمينات يدل الدليل على خلافها. 
> 
> ثم لم تعرف هذه العقيدة إلا عند الحنابلة ، وكثير منهم معروفون باللعب و التحريف في كتب العقائد خاصة . و لم تعرف هذه العقيدة عن أحد من الشافعية أتباعه و تلاميذه . 
> بل فيها اتباع للمتشابه الذي نهى الله عنه و نهى عنه رسوله و السلف الصالحين وأمروا بإمراره إمرار تنزيه لا إمرار تكييف. 
> وفيها أنها تخالف طريقة القرآن في الحديث عن صفات الله ، فطريقة القرآن في الإخبار عن الصفات هي الحديث عن وجوده تعالى وقيوميته وحياته قدرته وعلمه و ملكه و إحاطة سمعه و بصره للأشياء و تدبيره و إرادته و مشيئته و تقديره و تصريف الأمور و التخليق و الترزيق و الإحياء و الإماتة و الإيجاد و الإعدام....إلخ ، و وحدانيته في ذلك كله و تفرده به.... إلخ من صفات الكمال... 
> قال الذهبي في الميزان ، و أقره ابن حجر في اللسان : ((محمد بن على بن الفتح، أبو طالب العشارى.
> شيخ صدوق معروف، لكن أدخلوا عليه أشياء فحدث بها بسلامة باطن، منها حديث موضوع في فضل ليلة عاشوراء.ومنها عقيدة للشافعي.)) انتهى كلام الذهبي ، ونكل أمر الباطن إلى إلى الله فهو أعلم به. 
> 
> 
> ...


يا أخي أما تتقي الله في نشر كلامٍ مليء بالتحريف والمغالطات والغلو والتجريح والاتهامات مثل كلامك هذا؟!!
أنت لك مآرب أخرى.. وغايتك مكشوفة قد فضحها كلامك هذا اللي سطرته كله بقلم التعنت والتعصب والتشويش.

إن أردت الرد والمناقشة العلمية المنصفة الخالية من أهواء النفس فأهلا بك، وهذا هو المطلوب.. أما أن تأتي وتحاول ان تنسف أموراً حقيقة واقعية صريحةً قد قررها أهل العلم والاختصاص بكل سهولة منك وجرأة من أجل أن تشفي غليل نفس = فهذا أمرٌ قبيحٌ لا يصلح ومجالسنا هذه.

اتهامات خطيرة هنا قد كتبتها أنت هداك الله... يعلم الله لا أدري كيف هذه الجرأة منك في ذكرها وإعلانها أمام الملأ... لكن لا ألومك فهذا معتقدك وتريد المنافحة عنه!!
لكن إن أردت المنافحة عن أمرٍ ما فليكن كلامك منطقياً منصفاً مستندا على حقائق علمية لا على تهويشات وتهويلات واتهامات وتجريحٍ وصبغ الموضوع باللون الأسود!

كلامي واضحٌ صريحٌ أمام القراء الكرام، لا يحتاج لاطفاء نوره ردودك الهزيلة الشاذة هذه... ولأنها فعلا أسفرت عن حقيقتك.
فاتق الله يا هذا فكلامٌ مثل كلامك هنا يهلك صاحبه ويميل وينحرف.. فتأمل

ولعلي إن أطال الله في العمر وأمد في الوقت بينت للقارئ الكريم وأوقفته على سوء كلامك كله، ورددته عليك حتى تعرف قدرك وخطورت كلامك هذا والغرض الشخصي منه.. فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

- الأسانيد كلهم مجاهيل وكذبة!!! (كذب منك وبهت)
- كثير من الحنابلة معروف بالكذب والتحريف!!! (كذب منك وبهت)
- العشاري كذابٌ وضاع!!! (كذب منك وبهت)
- تدليس في النقول.
- خلط في الكلام.
- عدم فهم علم الحديث ومحاولة لي عنقه حتى يستخدمه في بيان ما أراد من غرض شخصي.
هذه وغيرها من الهرطقات تبين مدى حقدك وعلمك أيها الدخيل... فاتق الله فيما تكتب أمام الناس.. ولا تحسبن أن هذا الأمر منك سيمر بسلام أو سيسكت عنه!! إطلاقاً
وبإذن الله لي عودة بعد تيسير الله لذلك لنسف وهتك ستر كلامك الشنيع هذا.

----------


## عبدالله السُنّي

حفاظا على هذا الكنز الثمين، تم حفظ هذه المخطوطة على الرابط أدناه.
http://sunnahway.net/?q=node/483

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

> ثم لم تعرف هذه العقيدة إلا عند الحنابلة ، وكثير منهم معروفون باللعب و التحريف في كتب العقائد خاصة . و لم تعرف هذه العقيدة عن أحد من الشافعية أتباعه و تلاميذه .



ما دليلك على هذا الكلام ؟

----------


## أسد الدين سالم

أرجوكم أن تفسحوا المجال للأخ التميمي في أن يرد ، فالظاهر أنه من أهل العلم ، يبقى سؤالي له قائما :



> ** أين رواها أبو حاتم في مناقب الشافعي ؟؟ فقد قرأت مناقب الشافعي له فلم أجدها فيه !!

----------


## أسد الدين سالم

> أرجوكم أن تفسحوا المجال للأخ التميمي في أن يرد ، فالظاهر أنه من أهل العلم ، يبقى سؤالي له قائما :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أسد الدين سالم
> 					
> 
> ...


.......

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> يقول الأخ : أبو محمد الطنطاوي وهو يرد على مصطفى المصري: [اعلم أخي الكريم أن التفويض المذموم هو تفويض الأشاعرة ومفوضة الأشاعرة يثبتون الصفات السبع بالعقل ويردون بقيتها بحجة أن التأويل لا يعلمه إلا الله ..
> ومذهب السلف لم يكن كذلك ولم يقل أحدهم نثبت صفات ما بالعقل ونرد بقيتها لعدم العلم بها ..
> فإطلاق لفظ ( التفويض) على كل من قال ( أمروها كما جاءت ) وأمثالها كعبارة (لا كيف ولا معنى) أو (ولا نفسرها) أو (وتفسيرها تلاوتها) ....أو ((...هذا الحديث تسليماً بلا كيف ولا كشف عن معانيه وكذلك الأخبار الواردة في الصفات والتى صحت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فمن فسر هذه الأحاديث أو كيفها فقد خرج عن الطريق المستقيمة....))
> فإطلاق لفظ ( التفويض) عليها إطلاق لا يصح ..]وهذا الكلام وقع فيه أكثر من خطأ:
> الأول: قوله: [اعلم أخي الكريم أن التفويض المذموم هو تفويض الأشاعرة ومفوضة الأشاعرة يثبتون الصفات السبع بالعقل ويردون بقيتها]
> اعلم أنت أخي رحمك أن التفويض المذموم ليس هو إثبات الصفات السبع فقط, أو حتى تأويل (تحريف) النصوص عن مدلولها فإن هؤلاء قسم من أقسام المنحرفين عن الصواب وهم أهل التأويل).
> وهناك قسم آخر -وهو الذي ذكره الأخ مصطفى- وهم (أهل التجهيل) وهم الذين لم يستطيعوا رد النصوص أو صرفها عن ظواهرها فيقولون: نثبتها لفظها ونفوض المعنى.
> قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
> ...


اعلم يا خالد أننى أقرأ في هذا الباب من العقيدة ربما قبل أن تولد واعلم معنى كل كلمة ومآلاتها مما أكتب لكن يستعصى على الكثير مثلك  فهمَه.
والحمد لله هنا طلبة علم أعلم منك يفهمون ما كتبتُه  
ومثل ردودك التى كتبتَ هى ما عنيتها بقولى:



> ووالله صار هذا المبحث بيد الصبيان وكل من قرأ هنا أو هناك شيئاً نسخه ولصقه وتكلم في أخطر موضوعات العقيدة وفي ذات الله بكلام غير المعصومين وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .

----------


## أسد الدين سالم

> _** أين رواها أبو حاتم في مناقب الشافعي ؟؟ فقد قرأت مناقب الشافعي له فلم أجدها فيه !!_


_...._

----------


## خالد أبي عاصم

[quote=أبو محمد الطنطاوي;538160]اعلم يا خالد أننى أقرأ في هذا الباب من العقيدة ربما قبل أن تولد واعلم معنى كل كلمة ومآلاتها مما أكتب لكن يستعصى على الكثير مثلك فهمَه.
والحمد لله هنا طلبة علم أعلم منك يفهمون ما كتبتُه. 


حجة بليغة بالغة لا تدع لأحد بعدها كلاماً
أبمثل هذا ينصر الدين وينشر العلم؟؟؟؟؟؟
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
فإن الرد بمجرد الشتم والتهويل لا يعجز عنه أحد والإنسان لو أنه يناظر المشركين وأهل الكتاب لكان عليه أن يذكر من الحجة ما يبين به الحق الذي معه والباطل الذي معهم فقد قال الله عز وجل لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم { ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن }, وقال تعالى { ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن }. "مجموع الفتاوى" (4/186).


رحمك الله

----------


## الباحث المستفيد

> _...._


 مناقب الامام الشافعي هو للحافظ عبدالرحمن بن أبي حاتم(محمد بن ادريس) الرازي.
وليس لـ(أبو حاتم)!!!
ثم النسخة المنشورة لايطمأن لها فقد طبعت عن نسخة انتسخها ابو زاهد عبدالفتاح ابو غدة الكوثري من الاصل المحفوظ في حلب !!!ومعروف حال الناسخ وأمانته 
وانظر كتاب تحريف النصوص للدكتور بكر ابو زيد
http://www.archive.org/download/raahraah/rdod.pdf

----------


## أسد الدين سالم

نعم صدقت ، هو أبو محمد بن أبي حاتم الرازي .

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

> ثم لم تعرف هذه العقيدة إلا عند الحنابلة ، وكثير منهم معروفون باللعب و التحريف في كتب العقائد خاصة . و لم تعرف هذه العقيدة عن أحد من الشافعية أتباعه و تلاميذه .


 أهذا أسلوب علمي للنقاش أن تلقى التهم هكذا جزافا , ومن اتهم غيره بما لا دليل له فهو دليل على اتهامه هو به .

----------


## أبوعبد الله الشاذلي

هل طبع هذا الجزء ؟ أو أن هناك من طلبة العلم من يحققه ؟

----------


## ابو تراب علي رضا

> ثم لم تعرف هذه العقيدة إلا عند الحنابلة ، وكثير منهم معروفون باللعب و التحريف في كتب العقائد خاصة . و لم تعرف هذه العقيدة عن أحد من الشافعية أتباعه و تلاميذه . 
> بل فيها اتباع للمتشابه الذي نهى الله عنه و نهى عنه رسوله و السلف الصالحين وأمروا بإمراره إمرار تنزيه لا إمرار تكييف. 
> وفيها أنها تخالف طريقة القرآن في الحديث عن صفات الله ، فطريقة القرآن في الإخبار عن الصفات هي الحديث عن وجوده تعالى وقيوميته وحياته قدرته وعلمه و ملكه و إحاطة سمعه و بصره للأشياء و تدبيره و إرادته و مشيئته و تقديره و تصريف الأمور و التخليق و الترزيق و الإحياء و الإماتة و الإيجاد و الإعدام....إلخ ، و وحدانيته في ذلك كله و تفرده به.... إلخ من صفات الكمال...


*ما رايك في ابن حجر و جلال الدين السيوطي ..... ("* معروفون باللعب و التحريف في كتب العقائد خاصة . و لم تعرف هذه العقيدة عن أحد من الشافعية" ؟*  )
*
*الكتاب:* *فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري*
*المؤلف:** أحمد بن علي بن حجر أبو الفضل العسقلاني* 

*(قَوْلُهُ بَابُ وَكَانَ عَرْشُهُ عَلَى الْمَاءِ وَهُوَ رب الْعَرْش الْعَظِيم)*
*وَأخرج بن أَبِي حَاتِمٍ فِي مَنَاقِبِ الشَّافِعِيِّ عَنْ يُونُسَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْأَعْلَى سَمِعْتُ الشَّافِعِيَّ يَقُولُ لِلَّهِ أَسْمَاءٌ وَصِفَاتٌ لَا يَسَعُ أَحَدًا رَدُّهَا وَمَنْ خَالَفَ بَعْدَ ثُبُوتِ الْحُجَّةِ عَلَيْهِ فَقَدْ كَفَرَ وَأَمَّا قَبْلَ قِيَامِ الْحُجَّةِ فَإِنَّهُ يُعْذَرُ بِالْجَهْلِ لِأَنَّ عِلْمَ ذَلِكَ لَا يُدْرَكُ بِالْعَقْلِ وَلَا الرُّؤْيَةِ وَالْفِكْرِ فَنُثْبِتُ هَذِهِ الصِّفَاتِ وَنَنْفِي عَنْهُ التَّشْبِيهَ كَمَا نَفَى عَنْ نَفْسِهِ فَقَالَ { لَيْسَ كمثله شَيْء }*

*الكتاب:* *حقيقه السنة والبدعة = الأمر بالاتباع والنهي عن الابتداع*
*المؤلف:** عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر، جلال الدين السيوطي (المتوفى 911هـ)*
*المحقق:** ذيب بن مصري بن ناصر القحطاني*
*الناشر:** مطابع الرشيد |* *عام النشر:** 1409 هـ |* *عدد الأجزاء:** 1*

*وصية** الإمام الشافعي*
*وروى الشيخ الحافظ أبو محمد عبد الغني عبد الواحد بن علي المقدسي عن أبي منصور محمد بن علي بن صباح البلدني ، قال: هذه* *وصية* *الإمام الشافعي رضي الله عنه أوصى بها إلى أصحابه: أن يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأن محمداً عبده ورسوله، لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله، وأن صلاتي ونسكي ومحياي ومماتي لله رب العالمين لا شريك له، وبذلك أمرت وأنا أول المسلمين، وأن الله يبعث من في القبور، وأن الجنة حق والنار حق، وأن عذاب النار حق، وأن الحساب حق والميزان والصراط حق، والله عز وجل يجزي العباد بأعمالهم، عليه أحيا وعليه أموت، وعليه أبعث إن شاء الله تعالى، وأن القرآن كلام الله غير مخلوق، وأن الله تعالى يُرى في الآخرة ينظر إليه المؤمنون عياناً جهاراً ويسمعون كلامه، وأنه فوق عرشه، وأن القدر خيره وشره من الله عز وجل لا يكون إلا ما أراد الله وقضاه وقدره، وأن خير الناس بعد رسول الله) : أبو بكر، وعمر، وعثمان، وعلي، رضي الله عنهم. وأتولاهم، وأستغفر لهم، ولأهل الجمل وصفين القاتلين والمقتولين، وجميع أصحاب النبي (، والسمع لأولي الأمر ما داموا يصلون والموالاة لهم، ولا يخرج عليهم بالسيف والخلافة في قريش، وأن كل ما أسكر كثيرة فقليله حرام، والمتعة حرام، وأوصي بتقوى الله عز وجل ولزوم السنة والآثار عن رسول الله (وأصحابه وترك البدع والأهواء واجتنابها؛ فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم، وعليكم بالجمعة والجماعة ولزوم السنة والإيمان والتفقه في الدين، من حضرني منكم فليلقني لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأن محمداً عبده ورسوله، وتعاهدوا الأظفار والشارب، وإذا احتضرت فإن كانت عندي حائض فلتقم، وأن تطيبوا وتدهنوا. هذه وصية الإمام الشافعي رضي الله عنه ،* 
*وروى الشيخ الزاهد أبو الحسن علي بن أحمد بن يوسف الهكاري، عن أبي شعيب وأبي ثور، عن أبي عبد الله محمد بن إدريس الشافعي، قال: القول في السنة التي أنا عليها، ورأيت أصحابنا عليها أهل الحديث الذين رأيتهم وأخذت عليهم، مثل سفيان بن عيينة، ومالك، وغيرهما: الإقرار بشهادة أن لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمداً رسول الله، وأشهد أن الجنة حق، وأن النار حق وأن الساعة حق لا ريب فيها، وأن الله يبعث من في القبور، وأؤمن بجميع ما جاءت به الأنبياء، وأعقد قلبي على ما ظهر من لساني، ولا أشك في إيماني، ولا أكفر أحداً من أهل التوحيد بذنب وإن عمل الكبائر، وأكلُهم إلى الله عز وجل وقدره وإرادته خيره وشره جميعاً، وهما مخلوقان مقدران على العباد من الله عز وجل، من شاء الله أن يكفر يكفر، ومن شاء أن يؤمن آمن، ولم يرض الله عز وجل بالشر، ولا يأمر به، ولا يحبه، بل يأمر بالطاعة، وأحبها ورضيها، ولا أنزل المحسن من أمة محمد الجنة بإحسانه، ولا المسئ بإساءته النار، خلق الخلق على ما أراد، فكل ميسر لما خلق له؛ كما جاء في الحديث، وأعرف حق السلف الذين اختارهم الله تعالى لصحبة نبيه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، والأخذ بفضائلهم، وامسك عما شجر بينهم صغيره وكبيرهم، وأقدم أبا بكر، ثم عمر، ثم عثمان، ثم علياً رضي الله عنهم، فهم الخلفاء الراشدون، وأعقد قلبي ولساني على أن القرآن كلام الله منزل غير مخلوق، والكلام في اللفظ والوقف بدعة، والإيمان قول وعمل يزيد وينقص، وأؤمن برؤية الله تعالى في الآخرة، كما جاء في الحديث عن رسول الله ، ولما سمعت الله تعالى يقول في كتابه عن الكفار: (كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون) دل على أنهم حال الرضى عن المؤمنين غير محجوبين ينظرون إليه لا يضامون في رؤيته، والشفاعة لأهل الكبائر من أمة محمد (، وأن المسح على الخفين في الحضر والسفر جائز، والجهاد مع كل بر وفاجر، وصلاة العيدين والجمعة إلى يوم القيامة، والبيع والشراء على حكم الكتاب والسنة، والدعاء لأئمة المسلمين بالصلاح. هذه عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة أحيانا الله وأماتنا عليها، وجنبنا البدع ما ظهر منها وما بطن؛ إنه جواد كريم، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم، وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل، نعم المولى، ونعم النصير. تم وكمل ولله الحمد والمنة. والحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

الأخ سالم هداه الله ، ما هكذا يا سعد تورد الإبل !
اتهامات للعلماء باللعب والتحريف دون أي دليل ، سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم .
وحق أن يقال هذا القول فيك ، فأنت تتلاعب بأقوال العلماء وتحرفها ، وقد نقل بعض إخواننا لك عن بعض علماء الشافعية كابن حجر رحمه الله فماذا أنت قائل ، هل تتلاعب وتحرف أيضا ؟!.

----------

